# Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt



## Astra-Coupe (20. November 2010)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Hallo liebe Community-Member!

Wie die letzten Tage bereits zu lesen war ist ein neuer Patch in Arbeit gewesen der das Spielerlebnis wieder ein Stück verbessern soll. Steam hat heute damit angefangen den Patch zu verteilen und dieser beeinhaltet folgende Verbesserungen - welche aber im Vorfeld schon bekannt waren:





CPU performance improvements
Zombie matchmaking improvements
Fix for locked ADS after pressing shift-TAB to bring up Steam overlay
Fix for ADS while holding shift as a sniper
(EDIT) Der Patchdownload hat angenehm kleine 9mb nicht wie von mir zuerst angegeben 991mb, was auf einen Fehler meines Steams zurückzuführen war. In diesem Sinne nochmal danke an die Community für den Hinweis! (EDIT)

Ich hoffe Treyarch arbeitet bereits daran das Ping-Problem in den Griff zu bekommen was laut changelist anscheinend noch nicht behoben ist. Ich kann leidererst berichten was der Patch verbessert/verschlimmert wenn ich den Download mit meiner mageren DSL300-Leitung abgeschlossen habe. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen mit meiner 1. User-News?!


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

W00t!

*PC einschalten geh und auf Steam guck*


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Lol? Für den Mist den kein Mensch brauch so viel Daten?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Ja, wie gesagt ich hätte nichts gegen 200-300mb gehabt bei dem Umfang aber 1GB?! wtf! Ich finde es seltsam, dass das Changelog der Konsolen etwa 3-4x so viele Verbesserungen umfasst aber daran muss man sich heutzutage als PC-Spieler wohl gewöhnen.


----------



## art90 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

sind es nicht 9mb?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

also gestern hab ich noch im Kampfmodus trainiert und heute muss ich 991,1mb saugen... denke also nicht ?!?


----------



## tobi757 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Also ich finde den Patch hätten sie auch weglassen können  

Das Spiel laggt immer noch wie *** und zusätzlich schmiert nach 20min die .exe ab ....


----------



## Tremendous (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Bei mir hatte der Patch grade mal 9 MB und war in Sekunden geladen, leider gibt es seitdem keine Connection mehr zu den BO Servern


----------



## eVoX (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Bei mir läuft das Spiel ziemlich gut, mit dem Patch sogar noch etwas besser.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Ich lösch später mal mein BO und schau ob ich das bestätigen kann... Steam ärgert mich nämlich sehr gerne was die Downloads angeht mit vielen sinnlosigkeiten. Fast jeden Tag was anderes obwohl es keine Änderungen gab und solls trotzdem neu runterladen. Versteh ich nicht und nervt.

Danke für den 9mb-Hinweis Tremendous, so spar ich mir vieleicht doch noch viel Zeit.


----------



## qwerkop23 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

patch 9 mb. verbesserungen: minimal


----------



## GTA 3 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Also ich habe auch nur 9 MB laden müssen  Gabs leider keine Verbesserungen!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

So habe gerade das Spiel gelöscht und von meinem Backup das ich vorgestern erstellt habe neu installiert. Siehe da, 9mb statt 1gb. *freu*

Danke und @Steam: Ich hasse dich wenns ums downloaden geht. ^^


----------



## Helix333 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Bei mir geht langsam der ganze PC zum Teufel. Bis zum 9.11 lief alles 1a, dann das drecks Spiel gekauft. Am ersten Tag ging es überhaupt nicht zum spielen. Am zweiten lief es mal ohne Probleme nach einen kleineren Patch. Aber der Vista Explorer kackte dafür oft ab. Gestern konnt ich mit meiner 2000er Leitung mal eben 1,6gig laden, weil das Spiel nach irgend einem Update auf englisch gestellt war. Habs umgestellt auf d und mußt die 1,6gig laden, danach lief es 1a. Heute der mini Patch und es ruckelt wieder sehr schön+ mein firefox hat die hufe gehoben....danke, danke Werd wohl mein System neu aufsetzen müssen

Für mich ist das Spiel eine Betaversion....


----------



## tobi757 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*



Helix333 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Spiel eine Betaversion....



Eher ne Alpha-Version .... 

Die Kampagne ist ja meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut, aber was haben die sich da beim Multiplayer geleistet -.-


----------



## KOF328 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

spiel lief bei mir 1a. muss jetzt den multiplayer alle 30min mit dem taskmgr beenden weils nen freeze gibt, können viele freunde von mir auch nur bestätigen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Ja es waren nur 9 MB. Ich hab abe das Gefühl, der Zombiefehler tritt nicht mehr so oft auf.


----------



## Helix333 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*



KOF328 schrieb:


> spiel lief bei mir 1a. muss jetzt den multiplayer alle 30min mit dem taskmgr beenden weils nen freeze gibt, können viele freunde von mir auch nur bestätigen.



Was sich auch nicht verträgt gigabyte oc guru und Black ops. Das Programm lag meiner gigabyte gtx470soc bei. Vorher keine Probleme bei keinem Spiel gehab damit. Hatte es geblockt und alles lief 1A....bis zum nächsten Update jetzt gehts wieder sehr bescheiden. Find ich echt mal eine Schweinerei vom Hersteller, zurück geben geht ja auch nicht mehr mit dem Steammist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Das is ja scheinbar noch schlimmer als bei Bad Company 2 oder??


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

...läuft immernoch wie am erscheinungstag,hab keinerlei probleme mit dem game außer das mich die respawn-points tierisch auf den sack gehn


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Tja wollte vorhin den Multiplayer starten: "The game is currently unavaliable. PLease try again at another time." Interessanterweise geht der Singleplayer...

 Black Ops


----------



## Tremendous (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Habe jetzt ein paar Stunden spielen können und Änderungen kann ich keine feststellen. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen dass ich mit Lags uns Konsorten seit dem 3. Tag keine Probleme mehr hatte. Auch sind die Hitboxen "meistens" da wo sie hingehören.
Ich bin zufrieden mit dem MP Part, jedenfalls was die Action angeht, was nun noch fehlt ist eine Lobby damit man mit Freunden zusammen einen Server joinen kann und auch im gleichen Team spielt. Das hat heute abend echt genervt 
Aber sonst hat es sich mehr als gelohnt, es gefällt mir besser als MW2!!


----------



## uk3k (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Wirkliche Verbesserungen konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen, außer dass einige Maps etwas besser laufen. Zumindest subjektiv. Dafür hängt sich mein Game jetzt öfter mal auf wenn ich nen Server joinen will O.o

Warum ist eigentlich die Changelist für den PC-Patch so kurz? Als ich die Changelog für die Consolen gesehen hatte, hab ich mich schon richtig gefreut, aber so? Zwei Tage länger auf nen Patch warten der mehr Schaden als Nutzen gebracht hat und dazu auch noch alle wichtigen Punkte unangetastet lässt...Herzlichen Glückwunsch Treyarch, ihr werdet somit definitiv den Preis für das schlechteste (Crossplattform-)Entwicklerstudio aller Zeiten abräumen. Wärt ihr bloß mal bei den Consolen geblieben.

Btw, Treyarchs Markenzeichen: Alle Waffen klingen gleich: Dumpf, langweilig und verwaschen  War schon bei CoD5 so, hat sich nicht viel geändert. Schade um die Serie, wenn man bei CoD2 oder CoD4 mit nem Sturmgewehr losgeballert hat sind einem fast die Ohren geplatzt, mittlerweile scheinen sich alle Waffen an die EU-Richtlinie für MP3-Player zu halten.

@Tremendous: Du kannst doch mit beliebig vielen Leuten nen Server joinen sofern der genug Platz bietet. Dass man sich das Team nicht aussuchen kann liegt einzig an den Serveradmins die die freie Teamwahl deaktiviert haben...Ist vielleicht aber auch ganz gut so  Weil wenn man als Clan mit meinetwegen 5 Leuten in einem Team auf ein paar Public-Bobs schiessen soll, ist doch glasklar wer gebasht wird....So bleibt für alle etwas Spielspaß erhalten, außer bei S&D störts halt ein wenig.

mfg


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

bin ich der einzige der seit dem gestrigem update nochmal eins bekommen hat?So um 02:00 als ich steam gestartet hab kam es automatisch und ist ca.400mb groß...Fazit:bei mir werden nun alle 4 kerne ausgelastet(davor nur zwei)was bei mir die mini lags verschwinden ließ


----------



## uk3k (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Gute Frage, nachher gleich mal schauen. Eventuell wurden ja klammheimlich die oben von mir monierten ausstehenden Flicken doch noch nachgereicht 

mfg


----------



## meloney0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

die "cpu performance improvements" schlagen bei mir voll durch: die engine stallt jetzt viel öfter in-game und in den ladescreens (mini-nachladeruckler, die ganz kurz das komplette spiel zum stehen bringen + sound-stottern; war vorher nicht) und den ersten komplett-hänger im singleplayer hatte ich auch schon (multi noch nicht getestet). ich hoffe mal, daß der patch, der das 'gpu-hitching' beheben soll, noch kommt und tut, was er soll. so wie's jetzt ist, ist's ne verschlimmbesserung (im spiel minimal weniger input-lag, dafür die beschriebenen probleme). 

gruß zur nacht - m


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Diese Deppen! 

Das Spiel lief super bei mir und seit diesem neuen Idiotenpatch stürzt das Spiel ständig ab. Bei mir geht das Spiel ständig auf den Desktop und wieder zurück und bleibt dabei einfach hängen und ich muss den Computer neu starten. Das ist unspielbar für mich!

Bei nem Freund von mir lief es vor diesem Patch ebenfalls problemlos, jetzt stürzt es auch  bei ihm auch ständig ab. Er muss zwar den Rechner nicht neustarten aber jedes mal das Spiel über den Taskmanager beenden und neustarten. Da kommt auch kein Spielspaß auf.

Ich wusste schon immer das Programmierer einen an der Waffel haben aber wenn die mir ein Spiel zwangsweise kaputtpatchen hack ich denen die Waffel ab!

Früher haben solche Spiele erstens nicht verschissene 60 Euro gekostet und zweitens konnte man selbst entscheiden ob man einen neuen Patch installiert oder die alte Version weiterlaufen lässt und auf einem Server spielt der ebenfalls die alte Version hat. 

Das waren noch Zeiten, kein DLC, keine Konsolengrafik auf dem PC, Internetverbindung für kein Spiel benötigt, man hat noch Zeitschriften gelesen statt im Internet abzukacken.

Scheiss neue Welt! Restart...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Diese Deppen!
> 
> Das Spiel lief super bei mir und seit diesem neuen Idiotenpatch stürzt das Spiel ständig ab. Bei mir geht das Spiel ständig auf den Desktop und wieder zurück und bleibt dabei einfach hängen und ich muss den Computer neu starten. Das ist unspielbar für mich!
> 
> ...



Dich zwingt ja keiner das Internet zu nutzen. Wenn du lieber Zeitschriften liest OK. Nur was hat das mit der miesen Performance mit CoD zu tun?

Ich bin leider auch einer von denen die es sich gekauft haben und dank der ruckler nicht wirklich zum spielen kommen. Mit den Patches wurde es zwar besser, aber richtig gut laufen will es immer noch nicht. 

Modern Warfare 2 hat vielleicht viele Cheater, aber dafür läuft es in der Regel (wenn der Host gut ist) richtig schön flüssig. 

Ich hoffe das Treyarch das bei BO auch noch so hinbekommt. Sonst wahr das Geld wirklich umsonst.


----------



## GaAm3r (21. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Laggt wie ******* seit dem neuen Patch !


----------



## Totengräber (22. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

laggt genauso gut oder schlecht wie vorher und mit dem neuen patch gibts jetzt öfter die fehlerconsole zu sehen mit dem schluss tag 

"fatal error"


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Neuer Patch wird über Steam verteilt*

Danke für die News 

Hier gehts weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-ops-zwei-patches-erschienen.html#post2419913

Gruß
Pain


----------

